# Long extension cable from TV to headphones - possible?



## bartzy

Hi!
  
 I have a tunnel inside the walls that goes from the TV, up in the ceiling, to the sofa. I thought about usign it for a long extension cable for connecting my headphones to it. Is it possible? What kind of wire do I need to buy? I don't need anything fancy. Going to connect either a CAL! headset or a JVC RX900.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## squallkiercosa

Usually TVs come with a headphones´ plug, you might need an extension like these.
http://www.monoprice.com/Search?keyword=extension+audio


----------



## bartzy

Thanks. My TV indeed has a 3.5mm headphone plug.
  
 I was asking about how long can the extension cable be - and can I connect the plug only after going through the wall (the plug will get stuck inside the wall). If it's possible - how can I do it (attach the plug only after putting the cable through the wall).


----------



## blueangel2323

This one is 50 feet http://www.amazon.com/CNE03722-Stereo-Headphone-Extension-Cable/dp/B000YK1JAG/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1383063581&sr=1-7
  
 The longer the cable the thicker (higher gauge) and lower impedance it needs to be.
  
 If you need to attach the plug yourself, just use any cable that has at least 3 conductors (wires) in it. Network cables work well - they have 8 wires so you can use 6 of them, 2 for each signal. Then buy a plug and solder it yourself.


----------



## bartzy

Thanks for the explanation.
  
 Network cables really work well for this? Aren't they too thin?
  
 Why do I need 2 for each signal? plus and minus? and what are the 3 signals? 
  
 Thanks,
 Bar.


----------



## blueangel2323

I don't know how good network cables are for audio over long distances, but they can be very long when used for networks, and people have made short audio cables with them.
  
 The wires in a network cable are twisted, so using 2 for each signal could theoretically cancel out some signal interference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted_pair
  
 The three signals are left, right, and common/ground.

  
 To solder:


----------



## StanD

blueangel2323 said:


> I don't know how good network cables are for audio over long distances, but they can be very long when used for networks, and people have made short audio cables with them.
> 
> The wires in a network cable are twisted, so using 2 for each signal could theoretically cancel out some signal interference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted_pair
> 
> ...


 
 I doubt that using twisted pair for a TV stereo headphone cable is a good idea. TV headphone outputs are not balance pairs, they are single ended and there will be no differential cancellation of common mode induced signals. If you use twisted pair for left and right audio you will only introduce some crosstalk due to capacitance in the cable, albeit very small due to the low impedance.


----------



## StanD

The thinner the wire, the greater the resistance, the greater the attenuation or loss of volume. The longer the length the greater the total capacitance which is reactive and affects the impedance of the cable at higher frequencies. At one point this may affect the treble when the reactance of the total capacitance approaches and even gets lower the impedance of the TV output.
 As far as crosstalk, that can be controlled by running separate shielded cables for each channel so that there is no capacitive coupling between left and right.
 How long do you need to go? You can always try a long piece of cable without wiring it behind walls, etc.


----------



## bartzy

I guess that I need about 30 ft. Which cable should I buy then? :|
  
 Can I just use regular soldering tin when soldering the plug?
  
 Thanks!
 Bar.


----------



## blueangel2323

Any solder that's meant for use in electronics should be fine. I doubt solder quality matters with a TV as a source and the CAL as headphones. That being said, do you absolutely need to put the plug on at the end? A mini jack isn't all that big and should fit in small spaces. If you can, save your self the work and just buy a headphone extension cable like the one I linked to.


----------



## squallkiercosa

First, try the headphones directly with your TV. In some, rare cases Tv's don't always recognize the plug inserted. In that case, you might have to get a RCA to 3.5 extension. I like the Monoprice cables in general but if you are fond of  soldering you can do it yourself with no problem.


----------



## StanD

blueangel2323 said:


> Any solder that's meant for use in electronics should be fine. I doubt solder quality matters with a TV as a source and the CAL as headphones. That being said, do you absolutely need to put the plug on at the end? A mini jack isn't all that big and should fit in small spaces. If you can, save your self the work and just buy a headphone extension cable like the one I linked to.


 
 The cable you linked to is pretty cheap (< $6) so if he gives it a go he's not investing in bogus silver HP big dollar cables. He can quickly switch between that and a direct connection to A/B, even with a subjective factor if it stinks it'll be obvious. If it works, he can the just as easily drag it through the walls. It looks like most Amazon purchasers were pleased. If eventually the connector fails then one can learn to solder - lol.


----------

